

Is Twitter's Vine Launch A Response To Popular Social Video Service Keek? - dmor
http://refer.ly/is_twitter_s_vine_launch_a_response_to_popular_social_video_service_keek_/c/51bd750a68c511e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
tomasien
I posted this on the blog itself, but do you know that Vine was its own
company, completely unaffiliated with Twitter, that got acquired in October?

The product itself has been around since at least August, I saw the alpha
then.

------
citricsquid
Minor correction: Vine is 6 seconds, not 9.

